# parasites and stripping a tank



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have a lone New River tinc (14 mo) in a 10 gallon false bottom tank that had a case of hookworm. I've been treating with panacur and the frog has been responding well. I will send off a follow up fecal to check to see if the parasites are still there (when I can find some poop). 

I'm just wondering if I will eventually need to move the frog and strip the tank. The panacur presumably lowers the worm load in the frogs but what about the parasites in the tank?

Thanks  

Ken


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Personally, I would probably strip the tank. That would remove any possible forms of parasites dormant in the soil or fecal material to prevent re-infestation.

I'm personally going to buy a refurbished dissecting microscope like I used to use in my microbiology labs and get a copy of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry so that I can check out my collection. With that info, my local vet should be able to prescribe the appropriate meds, if necessary.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Homer I think that is an excellent idea.



> I'm personally going to buy a refurbished dissecting microscope like I used to use in my microbiology labs and get a copy of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry so that I can check out my collection. With that info, my local vet should be able to prescribe the appropriate meds, if necessary.


Rhonda


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Pick your microscope carefully, Homer. A dissecting microscope will not let you run fecal exams on your collection like you want. At least get a scope with a mobile platform for the slide and 4x,10x, & 40x objectives. When these are veiwed through the 10x eyepieces, you'll get 40x, 100x, 400x (most dissecting scopes only go up to about 40 or 60 total.) Without the mobile platform, you won't be able to scan the sample appropriately (up,over,down.over,up,pover, etc)


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I just got my copy of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry. It looks like a great book and came highly recommended. It was a bit expensive, but contains a termendous amount of information. Well worth the cost. 
Ed


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*awesome...*

We picked ours up at IAD. There is a lot of good information in there.

Melis



Ed Martin said:


> I just got my copy of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry. It looks like a great book and came highly recommended. It was a bit expensive, but contains a termendous amount of information. Well worth the cost.
> Ed


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Melissa, 
Was it any cheaper at IAD? I saw a used one for $140 but it is only $8 -$10 less than new. As I said it is well work the money, I firmly believe it will help us save a frog or 2. My wife has been reading it since it was delivered this afternoon! 
Ed


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*not really*

Ed,

The asking price was $150, but we managed to save a few bucks...so yes, we got it cheaper, but not by much. 

There is a lot of information in there. I don't know if you or your wife have noticed, but there seem to be quite a few refrences to NAIB and how their protocols. I thought that was pretty neat!

Melis



Ed Martin said:


> Melissa,
> Was it any cheaper at IAD? I saw a used one for $140 but it is only $8 -$10 less than new. As I said it is well work the money, I firmly believe it will help us save a frog or 2. My wife has been reading it since it was delivered this afternoon!
> Ed


----------

